# Hotshot 350 tail light



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody see this new cygolite Hypershot 350?
https://cygolite.com/product/hypershot-350-usb/

That should catch a driver's eye in daylight!

I'm interested in seeing how it works in real-world conditions.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy New Year Ofroad'bent! Have not seen you post in this forum for quite awhile. 


****


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a few of the brighter cygolite taillights (150 and 200). They definitely get me more attention (be it cars slowing down or throwing stuff at me) than any other light I've used. 

I was sold after seeing a mate with one in daylight while I was driving.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

scar said:


> Happy New Year Ofroad'bent! Have not seen you post in this forum for quite awhile.
> 
> ****


Thanks, Scar, same to you. I guess I have a bagful of bike lights that meet my needs, and haven't really needed to update for a while. 
Maybe if some new emitter comes out with a massive increase in efficiency...

I think my rear flasher could be upgraded for daylight safety on roads though.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I don't road ride much but use an older Hotshot when I do. Similar to xnomit's experience, I feel like it is getting driver's attention. When you are in the beam angle, it is very bright. I imagine in a group ride, other riders may not like you much.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I think my rear flasher could be upgraded for daylight safety on roads though.


Me too and I think this light might be a good option. I've been running a Serfas/Moon TL60 for the last 7+ yrs. so probably time to retire it to loaner/backup duty. Don't think I'd be using the 350 lumen setting much but would be nice to have that super bright option in case I get stuck in heavy traffic. It seems to have a lot of different setting options and very good runtimees at the lower output settings I'd be using it in. Need to see the light first though to see if it mounts well on my pack and since I do ride with other people regularly that it has a "group ride friendly" mode.
Mole


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a Bontrager Flare R and my wife has an older Hotshot 100.
I’m interested in hearing if someone has a Hotshot 150 or 200 to compare with this Hypershot 350 in bright daylight conditions.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

My thoughts; When they claim 350 lumen I'm assuming they are adding the total of the two main emitters. That said I personally don't feel the need for two 175 lumen emitters situated right next to each other. Sure, it will make for a bigger bulls eye I suppose but since I already run a Lezyne Zecto Max 250 I see no reason to do an upgrade. The rear lamp I use is more than bright enough to meet my needs. For me the issue is no more about lumen output as it is about special features. Would be nice though if the Hypershot 350 incorporated the lenses from both the Hotshot 150 ( wider lens ) and the first edition of the Hotshot ( more narrow lens ). If they did you'd get the best of both worlds, medium wide output and long narrow throw all in one unit. Once again though I don't get too excited over stuff like this because once you own a rear lamp with an output over 60 lumen you basically have enough rear light going to get you seen at night. For the most part I don't use a rear light during the day unless it's raining or heavily overcast. I'm not knocking the the new 350 just pointing out that not everyone needs one.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I was hoping that the 2 beams may be different, one wider and one more intense.

I have a Zectomax too. It has a 250 lumen daylight flash, but in a pattern with lower brightness and only intermittent powerful flash. I have the feeling the Hypershot will be a lot more daylight-visible at a short glimpse when the driver bothers to look up from their phone. Still, awaiting someone's actual experience.

I agree, 70 or so is plenty at night.



Cat-man-do said:


> My thoughts; When they claim 350 lumen I'm assuming they are adding the total of the two main emitters. That said I personally don't feel the need for two 175 lumen emitters situated right next to each other. Sure, it will make for a bigger bulls eye I suppose but since I already run a Lezyne Zecto Max 250 I see no reason to do an upgrade. The rear lamp I use is more than bright enough to meet my needs. For me the issue is no more about lumen output as it is about special features. Would be nice though if the Hypershot 350 incorporated the lenses from both the Hotshot 150 ( wider lens ) and the first edition of the Hotshot ( more narrow lens ). If they did you'd get the best of both worlds, medium wide output and long narrow throw all in one unit. Once again though I don't get too excited over stuff like this because once you own a rear lamp with an output over 60 lumen you basically have enough rear light going to get you seen at night. For the most part I don't use a rear light during the day unless it's raining or heavily overcast. I'm not knocking the the new 350 just pointing out that not everyone needs one.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I was hoping that the 2 beams may be different, one wider and one more intense.
> 
> *I have a Zectomax too. It has a 250 lumen daylight flash, but in a pattern with lower brightness and only intermittent powerful flash.* I have the feeling the Hypershot will be a lot more daylight-visible at a short glimpse when the driver bothers to look up from their phone. Still, awaiting someone's actual experience.
> 
> I agree, 70 or so is plenty at night.


I think that's how almost all rear lamps with high output can claim the higher output....only in burst or pulse mode. It would drain the battery too much if done any other way.

I own both the Hotshot 150 and the Zectomax 250. The Hotshot has the more intense beam but the Zecto has the wider beam pattern. Both are excellent rear lights and very bright. I just use the Zecto more because the clip on back of the Zecto works well with the box I have on back of my road bike. I have no doubt the Hypershot 350 will make for an excellent daytime running light.


----------



## Advard (Sep 26, 2008)

888


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Friends! Does anyone use the Cygolite Hypershot 350 rear headlamp? A worthy headlight or Lezyne Strip Pro is better?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ponik78 said:


> Friends! Does anyone use the Cygolite Hypershot 350 rear headlamp? A worthy headlight or Lezyne Strip Pro is better?


Having not used either my guess is they are both very good rear lights. After looking at the video of the Lezyne Strip Pro 300 I would have to say the Pro 300 has one of the most interesting user interfaces I've ever seen. Also seems to have a special optic on the front that gives a very wide output ( 270° ). On the down side this optic might limit the intensity of the throw but I wouldn't let that stop me from buying one. The only other thing I don't like about the Pro 300 is that the lamp mounts directly flat against the seat post using a rubber-band type mount. This means the lamp cannot be manually aimed. Personally I like being able to aim my rear lights directly straight back rather than angled downward.

The Cygolite Hypershot 350 should be just like the Hotshot 150 only with more output. To the best of my knowledge ( I own a Hotshot 150 ) all Cygolite rear mounts can be aimed. My guess is the 350 more than likely has the more intense throw as compared to the Lezyne Pro 300 but as I said I don't own one to be able to say for sure. Still, I'd be tempted to buy the Lezyne simply because of the really cool UI ( which also includes a battery power indicator ). However if I were someone which uses the rear light in the day ( which I'm not ) I'd likely buy the Cygolite Hypershot 350.


----------



## Primorsky (Jul 9, 2015)

Hotshot Pro 200. I have one. I am using it with the DIY made rear mount on my bicycle helmet. Works pretty well and, as I think, much better for a heavy traffic roads in city, compared to seat post mount. But head of a cyclist usually moves up and down (helmet too). That's why under certain angles helmet-mounted tail light can be less visible for a drivers (we are talking about daytime environment). 

Is there are chances that the Hypershot with its dual optics/LEDs and wider angles(?) will be more effective in terms or visibility, especially when the light not in fixed position all time?

p.s. Too bad they didn't added the "spontaneous" or random mode (disordered flashing with a different time intervals), that was implemented in a Trek (Bontrager) tail lights. I believe it can catch more attention of a distracted drivers behind...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Primorsky said:


> Hotshot Pro 200. I have one. I am using it with the DIY made rear mount on my bicycle helmet. Works pretty well and, as I think, much better for a heavy traffic roads in city, compared to seat post mount. But head of a cyclist usually moves up and down (helmet too). *That's why under certain angles helmet-mounted tail light can be less visible for a drivers (we are talking about daytime environment). *
> 
> Is there are chances that the Hypershot with its dual optics/LEDs and wider angles(?) will be more effective in terms or visibility, especially when the light not in fixed position all time?
> 
> *p.s. Too bad they didn't added the "spontaneous" or random mode (disordered flashing with a different time intervals), that was implemented in a Trek (Bontrager) tail lights. I believe it can catch more attention of a distracted drivers behind...*


Choosing and using a rear light for the helmet is a whole different ball game as compared to using a rear lamp on the seat post. Because your head moves and bobs when you are riding you need a light that provides a wider beam pattern. This helps the rider get seen and as I've often said before almost all LED rear lights are not only brighter on their flash modes but the flashing ( or pulse pattern ) is always going to draw more attention in the day because those modes are just more conspicuous.

Sorry but I have to make a correction from something I said before; I do on occasion use a rear flashing light during the day but only in certain situations. Those situations would include; cloudy dark days, Rainy days and busy roads with little to no shoulders.

On a side note I can't help but notice that a lot of newer helmets are designed in such a way that it requires the owner to mod the rear so they can mount a rear light to the back of the helmet. I'm often annoyed when looking at newer helmets how screwed up the vent holes are and how the back of the helmets make mounting a rear light almost impossible. True, some helmets now have built in Gopro mounts on top but it seems to me that it took years for helmet manufacturers to realize that cyclist sometimes like to mount lights to their helmets. Now we just have to wait another 10 years before they start to include a place on back of the helmet to allow a user to clip on a rear self-contained light. Since I use a helmet that is over 20 years old thankfully I don't have any of these issues.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

OT a bit, but can someone recommend a taillight in the $25< range?

Ideally I want one with a clip for my seat bag and one with bendy arms for my helmet. I currently use an ancient one (by todays standards) that uses 2 AAA's. Doing more road riding this winter and want to upgrade.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Guys. What can you say about the TSV-350 Vulcan 350 Lumen Tail Light? Has anyone used or compared with Cygolite Hypershot - 350 Lumen?


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> OT a bit, but can someone recommend a taillight in the $25< range?
> 
> Ideally I want one with a clip for my seat bag and one with bendy arms for my helmet. I currently use an ancient one (by todays standards) that uses 2 AAA's. Doing more road riding this winter and want to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


I've been pretty happy with these zecto-drive knockoffs from Amazon ... I think they are bright enough for day-time flash. (be-seen)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EUQ7ZQG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

definitely not 350 lumen!

last at least 6-8 hours on high flash ( maybe even more )


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

slcpunk said:


> I've been pretty happy with these zecto-drive knockoffs from Amazon ... I think they are bright enough for day-time flash. (be-seen)
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EUQ7ZQG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Cool, appreciate it. 
You've got the best MTBR handle hands down. I've watched that movie countless times

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

How much battery is a Cigolite Hypershot 350?


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> Cool, appreciate it.
> You've got the best MTBR handle hands down. I've watched that movie countless times
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


LOL - I'm just impressed you got the reference. Technically I'm not really a punk ( jeez I'm pushing 50 ... ) but since I live in SLC and handles are not always supposed to be 100% accurate I think its ok


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I think anyone who was into that movie is pushing 50 or older.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Has anyone found out how much the headlight works in flash mode at 350 lumens? Just indicated 8hr to 43 hr. Not quite clear


----------



## Advard (Sep 26, 2008)

Ponik78 said:


> Has anyone found out how much the headlight works in flash mode at 350 lumens? Just indicated 8hr to 43 hr. Not quite clear


The difference in runtime is explained by the different flash frequencies that the user sets with the right button.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

350 is solid for the price....


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Guys, tell me, please!
I want to charge the headlight with charging for a smartphone, since it is not always convenient to charge from a computer. Tell me, what output current should the charger be in order not to damage the headlight battery?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Ponik78 said:


> Guys, tell me, please!
> I want to charge the headlight with charging for a smartphone, since it is not always convenient to charge from a computer. Tell me, what output current should the charger be in order not to damage the headlight battery?


The light should be OK charging from any USB port/charger. It will regulate the charging current itself. It might take longer off an older low power charger is the only problem.

I try to avoid charging from computers myself.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

2.1 amps max, 5 volts


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

127.0.0.1 said:


> 2.1 amps max, 5 volts


I just bought at 2100 Amps


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ponik78 said:


> I just bought at 2100 Amps


You probably mean 2100 milliamps, which is the same as saying 2.1 amps.


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cat-man-do said:


> You probably mean 2100 milliamps, which is the same as saying 2.1 amps.


Yes! Sorry, I was apparently in a hurry when I wrote.


----------



## Ponik78 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cygolite told me tech support that I need to charge 3.7 Volts and a current of 700 mAh, but the original one costs $ 17, and with delivery to Russia all $ 40. I am annoyed.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Ponik78 said:


> Cygolite told me tech support that I need to charge 3.7 Volts and a current of 700 mAh, but the original one costs $ 17, and with delivery to Russia all $ 40. I am annoyed.


You won't damage the light using a lower power USB charger. It will just take longer.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ponik78 said:


> Guys, tell me, please!
> I want to charge the headlight with charging for a smartphone, since it is not always convenient to charge from a computer. Tell me, what output current should the charger be in order not to damage the headlight battery?


Not sure what the problem is you are having. If you buy any smart phone wall plug-in line charger it will charge the Hotshot and do it better than charging it off of a computer USB output. Don't worry about the input voltage and current output. The Hotshot is likely using a single cell Li-ion battery. The circuitry in the Hotshot is setup to regulate the input current to 700ma, which is a decent amount of current for a single cell. ( It's okay if you buy a charger that can provide more current, it will still work and not damage the Hotshot ) You just need to make sure you buy one that has the right input connector. I don't own the 350 so I don't know what connector it is using ( micro-USB or maybe USB-C? ) My Hotshot 150 uses micro-USB.

Never been to Russia so I have no idea how available a wall plug-in line phone charger is or how much it might cost at the local level. That said you should be able to buy one from a Chinese website for a song. Banggood has some listed starting at $4 and up to $17 USD. You just need to buy one that has the right wall plug and then have an available USB to micro-USB cord to use with it ( assuming the Hotshot 350 input is using a micro-USB connector ). A couple years ago I bought a multi-port ( 10 output ) USB charger off of Amazon. I have several devices ( lights or batteries ) for my bike that charge off of USB voltage / connectors so I needed to be able to charge as many as possible at the same time. Think I paid maybe somewhere in the range of $30 for it.

( Note; The tech guy that told you that you needed 3.7 volts wasn't thinking. The 3.7 volts is the "nominal" voltage of the battery. USB charging voltage is always 5 volts. No worries there as the circuitry inside the lamp is designed to charge using the 5 volts and stops charging the battery when the battery voltage reaches it's peak voltage. For most Li-ion cells this is 4.2 volts. That said some devices may only charge up to a certain lower voltage in order to make the battery life last longer. Makes no difference, they all use the same USB type chargers. )


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ravemen has the TR350 lumen three emitter taillight at $10 to $15 cheaper than the 2 emitter Cygolyte Hypershot 350. (Cycle XP site price may be introductory.)

The beam shots on the Cygolyte site show a wide distribution with a bright center. The Cygolyte has fresnel lenses on the two emitters, the Ravmen light appears to not have this beam widening feature. 

As Cat-man-do pointed out, a wider beam is better for a helmet light. 

I was thrilled when the 1 Watt SuperFlash and PDW lights came out and then the original HotShot. I finally got following drivers in the day to give enough distance. Drivers still passed way too close. My current setup is about 285 lumens max in total with 200 in a very wide always on pair and almost all drivers act well.

Moving a higher lumen light to the helmet for better visibility and so it can be moved across bikes easily is my current plan. By inspection, the Hypershot appears to have an advantage in beam width. I agree that 50 lumens is bright enough but spreading that 350 lumens out is the key to using it responsibly, the other is droping the total output as needed (and gaining runtime).


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

As I was out looking at the new Ravemen CR1000, I gave my taililghts a night inspection. 

The twin DIY (100 lumen each) always on with about a 270 degree almost spherical beam, lights up the garage door, the white brick wall above and to the side and the drive with a nice but not intense glow. Door looks sort of pink. I know in looking back riding at night that they light up street signs on the other side of the road but they are not at all bright from any angle I tested.

I was pleased that the Plant Bike TurboFlash still is pretty darn noticeable. I had video that showed it is hard to see at a quarter mile as it drops to a single pixel at most. So video can lie if not high enough in resolution. Still that height position on the helmet is prime real estate for a wider beam higher power light. 

The original Hotshot is still pretty intense directly behind it at night. It eases up as I walk where a driver would be by the time I am 100 feet away. A light that was maybe a bit less intense directly behind but spread out like my twin 100 lumen lights might be the ticket. If too intense, a lower output would increase runtime. 

That TurboFlash is maybe a decade old and doesn't owe me anything and has been on three helmets.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cygolite 350 arrived. Here is the beam shot into the garage on high power:









About a 60 degree beam.

I did not like the low side view light or the excessive and narrow beam. So I threw out the warranty and removed the lenses. Replaced them with plastic domes taken from consumer products and trimmed, superglued, and sealed them to the rest of the red lens.

The result is a 100-120 degree beam with no hot center. The neighbor's yard light was on so the garage door was not a suitable screen tonight.

So I shot full power straight on from the bottom of the lane 190 feet away. It is as bright or brighter than the brightest emergency vehicle lights. A tad excessive:









Next from 45 degrees it is as bright, maybe a bit brighter than a brake light:









Last from the side where it is brighter than a taillight maybe close to a brake light:









This angle lit the house up well even with the yard light washing it out.

At about 30-40% power the head on is as bright as a brake light:









The 45 degree is intermediate between a car taillight and brake light:









And the side view is about taillight bright:









It matched the side light off the CR1000 on level 3 very well. Note that the CR1000 side light shows as amber though it looks red when off.

I tried the lowest power and I screwed up the photos. Side view is maybe as bright as a car's side marker on low. Note that my mod dumps a LOT more light out the sides. The 45 degree was less bright than a car taillight but nit but much and the head on was between a taillight and brake light, maybe closer to a taillight. Maybe I should have had a car beside to verify those subjective measures.

So I am happy with this as a helmet mount where I don't need to worry about how the thing is aimed.









It's a bit like buying a car that will do 200 mph, but you only need a fraction of that on the road. A test ride with dusk soon to arrive had people moving over better than usual.

Indiana has no bicycle laws pertaining to flashing lights at any hour of the day or night other than blue is reserved for emergency vehicles. In fact it is legal to ride with a from light and rear reflector visible from 500 feet. Legal but not what I would call safe, having ridden equipped that way in the 1970's.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the report and pics.

Can I ask- is the unmodified Hypershot 350's beam wider than a regular Hotshot, or similar light like the Bontrager Flare R?

I was surprised you didn't keep one beam narrow and widen just the other one, for best-of-both. Wonder if we could just glue on a dome diffuser on to one of the 2 lights?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Thanks for the report and pics.
> 
> Can I ask- is the unmodified Hypershot 350's beam wider than a regular Hotshot, or similar light like the Bontrager Flare R?
> 
> I was surprised you didn't keep one beam narrow and widen just the other one, for best-of-both. Wonder if we could just glue on a dome diffuser on to one of the 2 lights?


While I know this question was not directed at me I thought I'd share some thoughts. I believe the 350 version has one optic narrow and one wider so that you get the best of both worlds. I own both the original Hotshot and a Hotshot 150. The 150 uses a wider optic than the original and is just a fantastic rear light. While I like the modification in the photos I think if it were me I'd only change the optic that was designed to be wide and let the other continue to provide the distance throw.

Personally I think the 350 is quite awesome just stock. If someone really wanted more light projected to the sides than perhaps would of been better to buy a light designed for that purpose. ( which is what I did )


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope to add to discussion and not be controversial.

I think approach to an ideal rear light is very much dependent on one's riding situation. I have mostly unlit or poorly lit streets, few other night cyclists, and poor driver expectations for cyclists. I am not fighting for recognition by a driver flooded with neon lights and a lot of other traffic.

A lot of my riding is day riding and rear DRL's got me a lot better following and passing distances with decent day visible lights with wider beams. A lot of that riding has me on an 8 ft shoulder 18" to the right of the fog line. A wider beam from the 2 x 100 lumen lights was better. I dropped the percent of vehicles that gave less than 3 feet to the 1-2 percent from 15-20%. Most of the remaining were being passed and chose not to crowd the passing traffic. About 1/10th of a percent appear to crowd me more. Either from looking and wandering or being psychopathic jerks.

Maybe the HyperShot 350 is wide enough, but I also want cross traffic to see me well. I regret I did not collect my impressions of the unmodified light in traffic night and day at different powers.

I set the old Super flash on a pivot on the helmet to keep it vertical keeping its cone inline, but turning my head right or left only a little makes its beam less helpful for a time while looking where you are about to go. This is not a big issue with an original Hotshot on the seat post and 2 x 100 lumen floods on the rear rack.

I am planning on the helmet light being my main rear light with a decent flash on the seat post of the bikes I will swap between.

As far as I could tell, the two lenses appeared to be identical and once removed, they still fit back in well. So I looked at the beams with one or other in. I did not see a difference worth sitting the light on a platform with one or the other lens removed to get pictures. So I have no record of my impression.

I plan on video of ride by's, and away's to see what drivers will be exposed to with this mod. I still have the original lenses so one or both can be reinstalled if I don't like my mod.

The phone camera catches the light hitting the wall far more red than my eyes do, while the flood 2 x 100 lumens wash the garage door in red. The modified light is bright for about 120 degrees. and only a bit less bright at 180 degrees.

The unmodified light threw a beam you could almost ride by all the way to the neighbor's garage door 240 feet away. It seems to me we only need light up driver's retinas, not light up their car's paint. The need for lenses to collect all the photons coming off the die whatever the angle is needed for lower power lights to bring them to car brake light intensities, if only over a narrow angle. With 10 x the lumens of a Turbo Flash and 7 X the original HotShot, I am not sure we need such lenses, but then I have used my DIY flood taillights for about a decade.

Here is a pic from before they were mounted on the carrier:









Looks like I did not archive the garage door beam shots so I will redo them once it is dark and amend this comment. My experience with these definitely colored my impression of the Hypershot 350.

Garage Shots:

















Reflects nicely off copper fenders:









Side view from 180 feet away.









Old videos riding under street light showed that the twin taillights were quite visible from a quarter mile away.

The idea of forgoing a lens came from the Red Zone 4:


----------

